# Nub, Oliva Special S and some Eagle Rare



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thursday I decided I need some smokes and drinks. Here are a couple pics I took with my Phone Cam.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Outstanding combination Frank


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow some impressive ash here!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Outstanding combination Frank


Hey David I haven't forgotten about you!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nubs......


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah Frank, Nice tease.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool Frank how's that tommy bahama rum


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good Tuff!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Which Special S is that? Did you like it? I had one and it was good. But not quite worth the price to me.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like one of those plate-stacker tricks. Balance the tower of ash - don't let it fall!!!

That is really cool.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet Frank...but yea, go ahead...keep *NUb*bin it in.

anyway, thanks for sharing


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Love that ash baby


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice Frank, every NUb I have seen has held the ash like that. What a combo. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Shweet ash


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice frank!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Frank this may sound familar you suck


----------

